# [s] Multifunktionsdrucker mit Netzwerk oder Wlan



## fuddles (3. Dezember 2010)

Servus.
Lang hab mich mich vor nem neuen Drucker gedrückt, aber der letzte Tritt  Richtung alter Drucker gab ihm wohl den Rest.

Er sollte Netzwerkanschluss für den Router oder Wlan bieten
Kopierfunktion Stand Alone
Separate Patrone für jede Farbe
Der Drucker muss schwarz sein

Dachte an diesen aber hier fehlt leider der Netzwerkanschluss:
Canon PIXMA MG5150

Mit WLan wäre der gleich 50€ teurer ( MG5250 )

Jemand einen Vorschlag bis 100€ ?
Danke vorab


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

Gcukst Du zB den hier: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/arti...36864&agid=478&pvid=4mtzk3pqu_gh9bj87w&ref=13  gibt es auch bei Atelco, dem Filialableger von hardwareversand, für 99€ - vlt haste ja ne Filiale in Deiner Nähe? 

Oder: HP Photosmart Wireless e-All-in-One B110a: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## fuddles (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja der Brother sieht doch schon mal gut aus. Danke für den Tipp. Werde mal etwas über den recherchieren.


----------

